
ComScore: Facebook Now Serves One Third Of Online Ads In U.S. - profitbaron
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/04/facebook-one-third-online-ads/
======
jonknee
Just goes to show you what a good CPM will do for you. Google crushes Facebook
in revenue even while Facebook crushes Google in impressions.

------
tokenadult
I tell all my friends on Facebook how to install ad-blocking, which
considerably improves the user experience there.

Update, after I posted the submitted link on my Facebook profile: A friend
just replied to my profile post of the link by commenting, "I recently went
without ad block plus and I was really irritated by the ads I saw over and
over again. Ad nauseum."

~~~
nametoremember
I disagree. I don't think it changes the user experience.

